# Biscuits and Gravy



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

1 can Pillsbury Grands biscuits
1 lb. Jimmy Dean Maple sausage
3 T. flour
3 C. half & half
kosher salt
course ground black pepper
fresh ground nutmeg

Everything should be at room temperature before starting to cook, always!

Preheat oven and bake biscuits per instruction on package.

Crumble sausage into a frying pan, cook it until the small bits get dark brown, about 10 minutes.

Sprinkle flour over sausage and stir until the flour has been absorbed, pour about ½ C. of H&H in pan.

With a wooden spoon mix the H&H in while scraping the brown bits stuck to the bottom of the pan up into the sauce. This is known as deglazing, and it’s how to get better depth of flavor in your sauces.

Stir in the remaining H&H cook until the sauce is thick as you like it.

Season gravy with a pinch of salt, black pepper and nutmeg, taste to be sure it’s seasoned to your liking.

Tear biscuits in half cover with gravy.

© A. J. Di Liberti 1987


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

When I go to the trouble to make biscuits and gravy, the least I can do is get out the box of bisquick and roll them out myself instead of using a can!


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Making scratch biscuits is pure skill. I never got good at it despite doing it dozens of times. They tasted good, but didn't have that flakey quality you get nicely from the Pilsbury rolls.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

You forgot the last step:

Call your cardiologist.

Just kidding. I love biscuits and gravy and this sounds pretty good. I do not think that Bisquick makes very good biscuits. I understand it is a real skill to make them from scratch. When I have seen it on tv, they say the trick is to barely mix the ingredients before cooking. Id go with the Pillsbury.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

My recipe is a bit easier to execute. I get in my car and drive to our small, local bakery, Davis's Donut Shop, where they make fresh biscuits and gravy daily. .99 cents for one and $1.75 for two. Plus, you get to sit in one of the booths overlooking on one of the main streets and see the comings and goings of everyone. If it were Iowa, it is where ALL of the Presidential candidates would go. Can't be beat!


----------



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

Two things I’ve yet to master as far as cooking goes, biscuits & pastry pie crust.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

A.J. Di Liberti said:


> Two things I've yet to master as far as cooking goes, biscuits & pastry pie crust.


I love to cook but stay well away from anything that resembles dough. Baking, to me, is like one big science experiment and it requires you to be too exact. Most cooking allows for more creativity and latitude.

I leave the baking to my wife. She's far more "left brain" (or is it "right brain"...I forget) than I. She likes rules. I like to bend rules.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A.J. Di Liberti said:


> Two things I've yet to master as far as cooking goes, biscuits & pastry pie crust.


Same here. I cook almost every night, but those are just two things I don't do well.


----------



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

Made perfect biscuits for the first time today.

I'll post the recipe.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

i shouldn't read this post sitting at work:icon_smile_big:


----------

